# Selector de Entradas de Audio + PCB



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2011)

Bueno, en honor a la verdad, este tema debería estar junto con *este *de Mauricio (cejas99), pero lo armo aparte por que si bien hace lo mismo, tiene una filosofía diferente y un diseño completamente distinto.

Este coso es un selector de hasta 6 (seis) entradas de audio utilizando relays DPDT en footprint de 300 mils (sip, parece un CI pero son mas altos y solo tienen 8 patas). Lo principal del diseño es la minimización de la cantidad de componentes utilizados para gestionar la activación de los relays: Un C.I. ULN2003 - especificamente diseñado para estas cosas, y que incluye los diodos amortiguadores y toda la bola ... y vale muuuuy poco dinero - ,una resistencia para bajar la tensión de alimentación a los 12V de los relay y un capacitor para filtrar un poco la DC... y por supuesto, los relays necesarios. Acá les muestro el esquema:


En este esquema, la resistencia R1 se calcula en base a la corriente que requiere la bobina de los relays 
Irelay=12V / Rbobina​ y de la tensión de alimentación Vcc del módulo, con lo que tenemos:
R1 = (Vcc - 12V) / Irelay y
PotenciaR1 > (Vcc-12V)*Irelay​ ...simple, ehhhh???? 
Hay que tener especial cuidado cuando compren los relay, por que aún cuando parezcan iguales TODOS DEBEN TENER EL MISMO CODIGO, y si es posible, midan TODAS las resistencias de bobina para asegurarse que sean todas iguales. Me pasó que compré relays que parecían iguales pero tenían diferente resistencia de bobina (algunos 400Ω y otros 700Ω) con lo que no podía usar la técnica de R1 y tuve que ir a cambiarlos para que todos fueran iguales...y la diferencia estaba en una letra del código  
Otra cosa importante es que la *masa de alimentación* y la *masa de audio* están fisicamente separadas, y esto es por que en mi caso alimento el módulo entre los extremos de una fuente +/-, así que no puedo unir ambas masas y no coloqué a R2. El caso de ustedes puede ser diferente, y en tal caso pueden unir ambas masas reemplazando R2 con un puente, y si esto les genera un ground-loop, pueden unirlas usando R2=10Ω, o pueden dejarlas sin unir y ver que pasa ...en fin, ustedes prueben y analicen sus necesidades.

Por último, para activar los relays, solo deben poner la entrada correspondiente 1..6 en nivel lógico "1", por que este chip es compatible con TTL o CMOS de 5V, así que yo usé un zenner de 5.1V 1W colgado a Vcc con la resistencia limitadora, y de ahí tomé la señal excitadora de los relays utilizando un conmutador rotativo de 5 posiciones.
Si ustedes tienen algún mecanismo de activación digital (tipo contador Johnson con el CD4017 o verdura similar), solo tienen que conectar las líneas de salida a las entradas de selección y listo... nada mas que hacer...ta claro?
Antes que se quejen de este pequeño inconveniente, les aviso que este diseño está pensado para ser excitado vía niveles lógicos de un microcontrolador para el próximo engendro de audio que tengo en mente, así que por eso trabaja de esa forma ... y no iba a hacer dos veces el mismo diseño para cosas parecidas pero completamente diferentes .

Les cuento que este diseño reemplaza el conmutador rotativo de entradas de mi amplificador integrado de 40+40W, por que el conmutado se veía muy bonito pero palmó mal y dejó de hacer contacto en varias posiciones de entrada del canal izquierdo (y no tenía tanto uso... LPM), así que con esto ya no molesta mas .

Ver el archivo adjunto 12844​ 
Demás está decir que NO TIENEN QUE PONER los 6 relays si necesitan menos entradas , y cada línea de activación está casi enfrentada a su propio relay, así que no hay como escaparle a los contactos. Frente a cada relay está su conector de entradas, y el conector P3 es el de salida. *Lo que parecen pistas en el lado de los componentes son puentes de cable* para ahorrar un poco de laburo y que el PCB quede mas bonito .

Espero que le sirva a alguien, y analicen el esquema por que es un poco menos que estúpido, así que no hay mucho que pensar al respecto.

*NOTA DE RESPONSABILIDAD* (por si acaso)
Como de costumbre, autorizo el uso de ese diseño para lo que se les antoje, en forma privada o para comercializarlo, con las siguientes restricciones:


No pueden decir que lo inventaron ustedes y deben darme crédito donde lo usen.
No pueden borrar mi nick del PCB (pero si necesitan quitarlo, estoy dispuesto a negociar un precio ).
Este diseño se entrega, principalmente, para usuarios de DIY, y asumo que quienes lo utilicen saben lo que estan haciendo. Por eso, y dado que el armado y modificación corre por su cuenta, no acepto ninguna responsabilidad por los daños que puedan hacer utilizando este diseño, tales como - pero no limitados a: quemar la salida de alguna fuente de señal (lector de CD/DVD/BDP, sintonizador, etc), quemar la etapa de entrada a un amplificador o preamplificador y cualquier otra maldad que puedan realizar...ESTA CLARO??? Si le prenden fuego a su casa o la de alguien, LA CULPA ES DE USTEDES!!!!
*PD:* Les debo la foto hasta que desarme el ampli...por que puse el módulo pero no tomé fotos  ​


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 8, 2011)

Re-bonito (como siempre )  lo suyo, Profe... algun dia que me ataque lo armo!

Preguntonta 1 : Esto disminuye de alguna forma los "Plop!" de conmutacion? 

Preguntonta 2 : Son muy malas las llaves Cmos ( 4553 ) ? Las use para un pedal de mi hijo , pero no es HiFi....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Re-bonito (como siempre )  lo suyo, Profe... algun dia que me ataque lo armo!


Gracias por el piropo  



AntonioAA dijo:


> Preguntonta 1 : Esto disminuye de alguna forma los "Plop!" de conmutacion?


No tiene plops ...aunque yo tengo las entradas del pre cargadas con 47K...pero ni ruido hacen. Le tenía algo de miedo a eso...pero PSSSSSS... completamente silenciosas ... al menos por ahora que los relay está nuevos 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Preguntonta 2 : Son muy malas las llaves Cmos ( 4553 ) ? Las use para un pedal de mi hijo , pero no es HiFi....


No son malas a menos que busques HiFi. El tema es que la resistencia en conducción de la llave es dependiente de la amplitud de la señal y no muy lineal que digamos...y eso molesta. En un datasheet de Fairchild habla de una THD de 0.04% para una señal de 5Vpp de amplitud, pero eso es con una carga de 10K...asi que hay que tener algo de maña para polarizarlas bien. En estos casos... prefiero un relay .

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 9, 2011)

Grax, Profe!
como dijo el Chapulín ... "lo sospeche desde un principio" , pero fue la forma de zafar cuando no se conseguian switches de pisar . 
Me gusto lo de las entradas pre-cargadas! good trick.
Con lo de las masas si que se me hace un engrudo ... Por suerte con paciencia y vaselina no suelo tener problemas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 9, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Grax, Profe!
> como dijo el Chapulín ... "lo sospeche desde un principio" , pero fue la forma de zafar cuando no se conseguian switches de pisar .


De nada! ...y para usarlo en un circuito que distorsiona, pssssss...como que no importa mucho mientras no meta ruido de conmutación o verdura similar.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Me gusto lo de las entradas pre-cargadas! good trick.


Jeje!  ...conmutación en "tensión nula" que le llaman 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Con lo de las masas si que se me hace un engrudo ... Por suerte con paciencia y vaselina no suelo tener problemas


Y.. el tema de las masa siempre es un enriedo. En ese mismo amplificador que modifiqué con el coso este, tenía un hummmmmm bastante molesto.. pero que desapareció cuando lo enlace con los filtros pasa-altos LR para el 2.1. Como me quedé con la pica de que era, y sabiendo que pintaba un lazo de masa, reacomodé y rearme el cableado... y seguía, y para quitarlo le tuve que poner una R de 10Ω en la línea de masa del preamplificador (gracias ESP!!!! ) y se fué un 80%. El 20% restante lo quité por completo reubicando la posicióndel cable que iba de la estrella de masa al tornillo del chasis y de ahí al conector IEC para los 220V   ...
En fin.... como tres horas de experimentos y bastantes mas de lectura y estudio...


----------



## Tavo (Ago 15, 2011)

Muy bueno todo esto.

Por acá en casa creo que tengo un "componente" muy valioso, que más de alguno de ustedes quisiera tener:
Resumiendo, se trata de un pseudo conmutador rotativo, es decir, los contactos están dispuestos en línea, tiene la forma de un relé pero más largo.
Se acciona mediante un eje que a medida que gira (por puntos), va deslizando una cinta muy flexible que lleva hasta el conmutador en cuestión.

O sea, es lo mismo que todo este circuito, más simple, totalmente analógico (es decir, pasivo) y tiene muy buena pinta.
Para rematar, lo saqué de un equipo Yamaha que me regalaron hace años, el cual estaba muy cuidado, no se por qué motivo en aquellos tiempos se me daba por romper todo lo que se me venía a la mano , la cuestión es que encontré esa "pieza" hace cuestión de días y la tengo guardada por poco en un cofre de oro. 

Si puedo les acerco una foto para que vean de lo que hablo, es realmente bueno el funcionamiento...

Saludos!
PS: Pienso usarla en algún ampli groso que me esté por armar. Ya se me está viniendo el P97 a la cabeza... 

PS2:
De todos modos, algún día me gustaría implementar algún control más digital de este sistema, algo como dos pulsadores y un simple display de 8 segmentos que indique en qué entrada está configurado... Estaría bueno hacer algo así.
Ni hablar que ya sería un equipito de casi-alta gama...  Thinking...
(mmm, tengo dos TDA1514A por ahí guardados... mmm, se me hace agua la boca)


----------



## Dano (Ago 15, 2011)

Te dejo 5 estrellas, buen aporte.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2011)

OK! Muchas gracias, Dano!


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 16, 2011)

Tavo:
Conozco los selectores que mencionas.... tengo en mi ampli ... Y ME TOCO DESARMARLOS PARA LIMPIARLES LOS CONTACTOS... nada agradable , asi sean de plata se ponen negros con el tiempo....

ESTA solución del Profe esta genial y es compacta!


----------



## marceloi (Ago 5, 2012)

Me disculpo por retomar un post sin actividad durnate los últimos meses, pero estoy armando esta selectora y mis escasos conocimientos me limitan para interpretar la detallada teoría de evzavalla.
Hace tiempo que vengo leyendo muchos de los hilos vinculados a amplificadores, gracias a los aportes que realizan logré armar un modesto home theatre basado en un par de amplificadores 2.1 con TDA7377, tres pre basados en TL071 y unos VU con LM3915 (sobre estos debería consultarles luego en el hilo respectivo); vale decir un pequeño Frankestein que a pesar de la desprolijidad y la improvisación funciona y suena muy lindo.
Ahora, pensaba alimentar este circuito con los 5V que proporciona una fuente de PC y los relays que conseguí parecen tener un bobina de 5V (HRS2H-S-DC5V-N), entonces:
a) ¿es válido suponer que puedo reemplazar R1 por un puente?
b) ¿podría enviar directamente esos mismos 5V al ULN2003 vía una selectora o debo filtrarlos con algo?
Agradezco mucho sus sugerencias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2012)

marceloi dijo:


> .....Ahora, pensaba alimentar este circuito con los 5V que proporciona una fuente de PC y los relays que conseguí parecen tener un bobina de 5V (HRS2H-S-DC5V-N), entonces:
> a) ¿es válido suponer que puedo reemplazar R1 por un puente?


Sip


> b) ¿podría enviar directamente esos mismos 5V al ULN2003 vía una selectora o debo filtrarlos con algo?.....


Prueba mandarlo directo, mediante una llave selectora, y mira si te genera algún tipo de interferencia.


----------



## marceloi (Ago 5, 2012)

Muchas gracias, voy a hacer la prueba.


----------



## DAXMO (Ago 5, 2012)

Que buen aporte, yo estoy teniendo un problema con el pre con el que comence un post los otros dias (ef86), y no puedo creer que la selectora pueda ser la causa. Tambien lo sospeche casi de un principio...


----------



## mastutoriales (Dic 12, 2014)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro no tengo muchos conocimientos de electronica es solo mi hobby, despues de estar leyendo informacion de electronica me anime a hacer un selector de audio con reles, en este caso cuenta con dos entradas de audio y dos salidas de audio, me gustaria compartirlo con ustedes para que me puedan ayudar en caso de haber errores, como les habia dicho soy nuevo en esto de la electronica, pero tengo deseos de aprender.

Les adjunto el esquematico y varias vistas, ademas del pcb.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 12, 2014)

Hola!

Sugerencias:

1. Usa relés del tipo 2P1T para ahorrar relés, usarías dos en vez de 4.
2. Te sugeriría usar switch analógicos para abaratar el proyecto, unos CD4066 serían buena idea

Salu2!


----------



## mastutoriales (Dic 12, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Sugerencias:
> 
> ...



En efecto use reles de 2 posiciones 1 tiro. En este caso el diseño cuenta con dos entradas de audio y dos salidas, por defecto siempre esta activada la que tienen el apodo de "PC" en el caso de la entrada y en la salida "Audifonos", en el caso de CD4066 lo habia intentado usar pero en caso de no existir una buena tierra no interrumpe correctamente y sigue transmitiendo una señal muy debil de audio.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 12, 2014)

mastutoriales dijo:


> En efecto use reles de 2 posiciones 1 tiro. En este caso el diseño cuenta con dos entradas de audio y dos salidas, por defecto siempre esta activada la que tienen el apodo de "PC" en el caso de la entrada y en la salida "Audifonos", en el caso de CD4066 lo habia intentado usar pero en caso de no existir una buena tierra no interrumpe correctamente y sigue transmitiendo una señal muy debil de audio.



Nop. Yo me refería a relés de 2 polos 1 tiro 

En caso de no existir una buena tierra?  Lo he probado en funciones de mute y ecualizadores "digitales" y el bloqueo del audio es muy bueno. Ha de ser porque no les pones un capacitor a los pines de alimentación para que hagan de "bypass".

Salu2!


----------



## mastutoriales (Dic 12, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Nop. Yo me refería a relés de 2 polos 1 tiro
> 
> En caso de no existir una buena tierra?  Lo he probado en funciones de mute y ecualizadores "digitales" y el bloqueo del audio es muy bueno. Ha de ser porque no les pones un capacitor a los pines de alimentación para que hagan de "bypass".
> 
> Salu2!



Aun soy muy nuevo en esto es mi hobby, no se si tendrás algún esquema para que pueda verlo, en esa ocación lo usen con una fuente simple de 9v. Gracias.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 12, 2014)

mastutoriales dijo:


> Aun soy muy nuevo en esto es mi hobby, no se si tendrás algún esquema para que pueda verlo, en esa ocación lo usen con una fuente simple de 9v. Gracias.



Algo así como esto sería buena idea 



Salu2!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2019)

Acá les dejo una actualización al diseño original que lleva 7 años funcionando sin problemas (siii..ya sé...si no está roto no hay que arreglarlo) pero ahora incluye un filtro PI para suprimir los picos de la conmutación de los relays en la alimentación. De no ser por eso, el esquema es el mismo (el PCB es un poquito mas chico) y *la foto la tienen ACÁ*.


----------



## Darknight560 (Jul 4, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Acá les dejo una actualización al diseño original que lleva 7 años funcionando sin problemas (siii..ya sé...si no está roto no hay que arreglarlo) pero ahora incluye un filtro PI para suprimir los picos de la conmutación de los relays en la alimentación. De no ser por eso, el esquema es el mismo (el PCB es un poquito mas chico) y *la foto la tienen ACÁ*.


Que tal, hice un selector de entradas muy similar al que muestras aca,solo que un lugar de 6, hice 2 y lo alimente con una fuente aparte y relevadores de 5V. Los relevadores,no son del tipo que utilizas aqui, sino son relevadores comunes y corrientes. La cuestion que acaba de surgir en este momento, es que al conectar el selector de entradas me manda un ruido horrible al amplificador y no tengo ni idea del porque sucede, creo pensar que sucede por que la señal se contamina por el campo de las bobinas del relevador, pero ni idea de como evitar eso  Alguna idea?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 4, 2019)

Darknight560 dijo:


> Alguna idea?


Sin circuito, fotos de montaje, esquema de conexiones y datos de las entradas....no, no tengo ni idea...


----------



## Darknight560 (Jul 4, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sin circuito, fotos de montaje, esquema de conexiones y datos de las entradas....no, no tengo ni idea...


Una disculpa, la verdad que me agarro un poco la ansiedad por dicho problema, adjunto diagrama, esquema de conexiones etc, cabe aclarar que utilize un CD4017 para la cuestion de la seleccion de entradas y unos transistores 2n2222a en lugar del arreglo de darlingtons porque era material que ya tenia disponible. Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 4, 2019)

Darknight560 dijo:


> La cuestion que acaba de surgir en este momento, es que al conectar el selector de entradas me manda un ruido horrible al amplificador


OK. No me gusta el PCB: todas las pistas son muy finas y las de GND en particular deberían ser gruesas --> el auto-router no sirve para estas PCB.
No has subido fotos de como está conectado al amplificador+selector, y tampoco entiendo que significa "al conectar el selector de entradas", pero las primeras preguntas son:
1-La GND "triangulito" como está conectada a la GND "rayitas" ?? O no está conectada??
2-Como está diseñada la entrada al amplificador??


----------



## Darknight560 (Jul 4, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> OK. No me gusta el PCB: todas las pistas son muy finas y las de GND en particular deberían ser gruesas --> el auto-router no sirve para estas PCB.
> No has subido fotos de como está conectado al amplificador+selector, y tampoco entiendo que significa "al conectar el selector de entradas", pero las primeras preguntas son:
> 1-La GND "triangulito" como está conectada a la GND "rayitas" ?? O no está conectada??
> 2-Como está diseñada la entrada al amplificador??


Ok ya las subi, el amplificador es un sistema de audio ambiental y la tarjeta la que se ve que esta conectado el selector es la entrada mezcladora de canales estereo para mandar una sola señal mono a cada amplificador. El amplificador funciona muy bien si se conecta directamente  la entrada de audio, el problema surge al conectarse el PCB del selector de entradas. En cuanto a los puntos que mencionaste:

1.- La GND de triangulito y la de rayas son masas diferentes, la de rayas es la de la fuente de 5V que alimenta el selector y la de triangulo, es la GND que se utiliza en todo el amplificador,  ambas GND estan aisladas una de la otra, no hay un punto de interconexion en comun.

2.-Deja adjunto la entrada del amplificador.

Gracias por responder!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 4, 2019)

En virtud de lo que has subido y contado, las conexiones son correctas y las masas están aisladas.
Cuando decís que el selector te "manda ruido al amplificador", lo hace con las entradas y salidas de señal conectadas o con todo "al aire" ??
PD: Hacen buen contacto los cables en las borneras ??


----------



## Darknight560 (Jul 4, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En virtud de lo que has subido y contado, las conexiones son correctas y las masas están aisladas.
> Cuando decís que el selector te "manda ruido al amplificador", lo hace con las entradas y salidas de señal conectadas o con todo "al aire" ??
> PD: Hacen buen contacto los cables en las borneras ??


Lo hace cuando todo está al aire, si conecto el selector apagado al amplificador encendido, no hay problema alguno de ruido, ya al energizar el selector, es que el ruido se hace presente, de momento  no he probado utilizar el selector con una entrada activa de audio, tengo miedo de que por lo menos el reproductor  explote jaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 4, 2019)

Darknight560 dijo:


> ya al energizar el selector, es que ruido se hace presente


Ahá. Y como / con que lo estás alimentando ??
No se vé nada de la fuente.


----------



## Darknight560 (Jul 4, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahá. Y como / con que lo estás alimentando ??
> No se vé nada de la fuente.


Lo ando alimentando con este dock para cargar teléfonos celulares


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 4, 2019)

Darknight560 dijo:


> Lo ando alimentando con este dock para cargar teléfonos celulares


Usá una fuente lineal de 5V y luego seguimos hablando.


----------



## Darknight560 (Jul 4, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Usá una fuente lineal de 5V y luego seguimos hablando.


Ok entonces como queriendo decir me olvido de alimentarlo con cargadores para celular y parecidos :/


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 10, 2019)

Muy bueno Dr. Zoidberg tu selector de señales de audio. Hace unos años atrás diseñé un circuito (el cual dejé en papeles) con la función de seleccionar digitalmente por medio de un pulsador cuatro entradas de audio. Como Switch de señales, usé un CD4052 cuyo control lógico lo hice por medio de un contador Johnson (CD4017). Como dije anteriormente, nunca lo terminé de construir pero está claro que la selección con relées, es mucho mejor. 
Para Darknight560, una fuente proveniente de un cargador No sirve. Se necesita de una fuente lineal mejor filtrada como lo dice Dr. Zoidberg.


----------



## galvanoteca2001 (Oct 4, 2019)

realizado con arduino bc548 y rele, si alguno quiere el codigo de arduino o el diagrama de conexion y de la conmutacion me los pide, NO COBRO NI PIDO CREDITOS.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2019)

galvanoteca2001 dijo:


> realizado con arduino bc548 y rele, si alguno quiere el codigo de arduino o el diagrama de conexion y de la conmutacion me los pide, NO COBRO NI PIDO CREDITOS.


¿ Y por que no publicas directamente el código en el Foro ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2019)

galvanoteca2001 dijo:


> si alguno quiere el codigo de arduino



Coincido , deberías subirlo , incluido diagrama , PCB , código y aportarlo a la comunidad !


----------



## galvanoteca2001 (Oct 5, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Coincido , deberías subirlo , incluido diagrama , PCB , código y aportarlo a la comunidad !


Dale. el diagrama lo hago en un par de dias porque resulta que lo hice como dice el musico de oido casi no hice documentacion y el codigo lo programó mi hijo que cursa la carrera de ingeniería pero conectando un usb al arduino lo bajo y se los paso, usé un nano que és bien pequeño, en cuanto al PCB se los dejo en sus manos porque no lo hice y está montada la parte de reles y transistores en una placa experimental, no lo publiqué directamente porque estuve un poco desilucionado con otro proyecto que he publicado el año pasado de un tester o probador de cableado de datos al que le puse mucho esmero y tiempo y jamás me dijeron NI HOLA, entonces esas cosas hacen que uno pierda la gana de estar publicando nomas,,,,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2019)

Si , yo lo vi tu probador de RJ45 y está piola , (aunque yo los pruebo con el tester ) 

Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 5, 2019)

galvanoteca2001 dijo:


> estuve un poco desilucionado con otro proyecto que he publicado el año pasado de un tester o probador de cableado de datos al que le puse mucho esmero y tiempo y jamás me dijeron NI HOLA, entonces esas cosas hacen que uno pierda la gana de estar publicando nomas


Huuuummmmm......
Si publicás para ganar un aplauso, estas en el lugar equivocado.
En este foro, la idea es compartir el conocimiento para que lo use quien lo necesite...y así, puede no interesarle a nadie, pueden usarlo muchos y no decirte nada (es lo mas común) o puede que te agradezcan la idea, el know-how o cualquier otra cosa 
A vos eso no debe importarte, por que poner el conocimiento al alcance de todos es lo valioso. Que te den las gracias es anecdotico, por que hoy en dia la gente considera normal que le regalen todo.


----------



## galvanoteca2001 (Oct 6, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Huuuummmmm......
> Si publicás para ganar un aplauso, estas en el lugar equivocado.
> En este foro, la idea es compartir el conocimiento para que lo use quien lo necesite...y así, puede no interesarle a nadie, pueden usarlo muchos y no decirte nada (es lo mas común) o puede que te agradezcan la idea, el know-how o cualquier otra cosa
> A vos eso no debe importarte, por que poner el conocimiento al alcance de todos es lo valioso. Que te den las gracias es anecdotico, por que hoy en dia la gente considera normal que le regalen todo.


bueno dr zolberg si no me equivoco usted pide que sus pcb lleven su marca, o me equivoco? igual no espero aplausos solamente evaluaba el tomarme el trabajo o no, soy bastante fiaca, despues lo subo no se preocupe que no cobro, gracias por responder.


galvanoteca2001 dijo:


> bueno dr zolberg si no me equivoco usted pide que sus pcb lleven su marca, o me equivoco? igual no espero aplausos solamente evaluaba el tomarme el trabajo o no, soy bastante fiaca, despues lo subo no se preocupe que no cobro, gracias por responder.


igual estaba pensando en hacer la salida de conmutacion con cd4066 porque lo de los reles no me gusta mucho solo que tengo algunas dudas que unicamente en la practica las voy a poder saldar, por ejemplo las salidas del arduino son nivel bajo sin seleccionar y nivel alto seleccionadas no se si me entienden seleccionadas son 5v, y el pin de comando del cd4066 supongo accionará las in/out con ese voltaje por eso tambien supongo puedo conectarlas directamente sin transistor porque las salidas son de 30ma max y no creo que el integrado consuma mas que eso, en cambio los reles si se pasaban de consumo por eso los bc548, la otra duda es si las in/out son libres de voltaje de los pines de comando como si fuera simplemente un switch pero bueno como dije hay que verlo en la practica de ahí haré en PCB en principio les voy a pasar lo del arduino con las salidas conmutadas de 5v y de ahi vemos que conviene si reles como esta en este equipo o lo modifico para que lo haga con el cd4066, obviamente acepto consejos.


----------

